

If New Technology Really Cut Jobs, We’d All Be Out of Work by Now - acorbi
http://aspen.us/journal/editions/marchapril-2015/new-luddite-fears-are-misplaced-if-new-technology-really-cut-jobs

======
smt88
New technology creates some jobs and eliminates others. The net effect is
impossible to know exactly. There are just too many variables.

~~~
LoSboccacc
However we might postulate that at some point all subsistence related jobs
will be fulfilled - food, shelter, clothing.

At some point we will need to make a big shift in our society. Who pays for
the automated services, who owns them and how richness will be redistributed
will be the big questions for three-four generations down the road to solve.

sure, the effects are unknowable, that's why whe should ramp up the talks
about it. Speculation is followed by talks which are followed by research
which eventually will be needed.

We need more insightful articles, to motivate new minds to find solution
before future generations will find themselves truly automated out of all
works in a society where work is essential to subsistence.

[https://medium.com/@RickWebb/the-economics-of-star-
trek-29ba...](https://medium.com/@RickWebb/the-economics-of-star-
trek-29bab88d50)

